# What do you hate about your period?



## ineedtopunchsomeone (Jul 15, 2012)

This thread might become gross, but be honest.

I'm really fed up with this menstrual sludge. It's like I'm sure my menstruation has stopped, and I decide not to wear a pad, then I look in my undergarments later in the day and there is nasty after-blood. All of my underwear is pretty much ruined. lolololol. :b


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

What _don't _I hate about it. The thing I hate the most is acting like a homicidal maniac, the littlest thing will set me off. When I'm back to normal, everyone's still scared of me. lol

Why not use pantyliners for the "aftermath"?


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't get it often, but I still get the cramping every month even if nothing comes out. The cramping is the worst part for me


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

The fact that the hormones make my sense of smell overly sensitive.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I always get it when I visit my boyfriend or go on a vacation.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate how I can't sleep naked. Yes, I sleep naked, but whenever I'm on my period, I have to sleep with an uncomfortable pad and underwear on. I also like to just sit on my towel after a shower, but then my towel would get stained. Also the worst thing of all, when my stomach is feeling bloated like I had too much to drink. That's what it feels like and I can't even suck my stomach in! I also pms so badly before my period and I never keep track on when it comes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to not get not so much of bad cramps when I first started birth control now I get them bad. Like it triggers my poop system and really hurts for a few seconds where I just stop. So yes hate that and having to deal with pads and all that menstrual junk. It doesn't really effect my moods. I want a hysterectomy.


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

I usually get really bad cramps on my first day causing me to feel faint and nauseous


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

the first day is always the worst. every three months or so it will get _really_ bad. i remember back a couple months ago i was at work, and my period was starting during my shift. well i was fine when i got to work, then WHAM all of a sudden it just hit, cramps from hell, my face went pale.. i had people asking if i was sick! it was horrible :|


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Noun said:


> I usually get really bad cramps on my first day causing me to feel faint and nauseous


This can be due to low iron in your blood. I almost fainted a couple of times when I tried to cut meat from my diet(which is my main source of iron). I should have taken iron pills but didn't.


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

The thing I hate the most is the pain, I get the pains really bad and I get really moody so those two things I really hate.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nausea
feeling fat
feeling dirty
cramps
sight of blood
Boobs hurt


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Having it!!!!





Mostly the mood swings.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

GETTING BAD CRAMPS ON THE FIRST DAY. I always start my period when I have plans. That ticks me off the most!


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Mine are awful...

How bad is it to be filling a super plus tampon in 30mins? I'm thinking I need to see the doctor but I'm really freaked out.. :/


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

feeling gross and moodswings


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Cramps and the mood swings. I just don't take my emotions too seriously haha I just go, oh its my period, that's why I'm so much more sensitive.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I also want to mention, even though I don't bleed, my appetite is out of control at this time of the month


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> Mine are awful...
> 
> How bad is it to be filling a super plus tampon in 30mins? I'm thinking I need to see the doctor but I'm really freaked out.. :/


Birth control helped me with that problem and regulated me. But I'm not suggesting it since it does have its bad possible side effects


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

The terrible mood swings that come a week before and last till the day I get it. I'm so easily agitated then that it's ridiculous. :|


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

The knowledge that I'm basically sitting in blood.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The pain in my pelvic area on the first day, mood swings- I will cry over anything, sleeping with a pad- I always have to make sure to sleep on my side to not ruin my underwear or bedsheets. Hate when that happens!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

FlowerChild13 said:


> Mine are awful...
> 
> How bad is it to be filling a super plus tampon in 30mins? I'm thinking I need to see the doctor but I'm really freaked out.. :/


I've filled one of those up in 30 _seconds_..that's why I have to wear pads. :um

I don't know why the female body has to bleed so much!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread should be required reading for any depressed men out there. I am so lucky...sorry ladies.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The fact that it occupies my vagina for like TEN DAYS. Jesus H.

Oh, and it makes me a total psycho.


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

breakouts. AWFUL mood swings. having to worry about leaking and whatnot. i also get really bad nausea and can only handle eating one meal a day despite having cravings for EVERY FOOD EVER. only positive i can think of is not being pregnant haha......


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I turn into a psychotic b1tch and feel like punching everyone in the face.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Go to sleep on white sheets and wake up on the Japanese flag.

I only read about 3 posts in this thread.. that was enough.










goodluck guys.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

Sore boobs and cramps.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't know some women bled that heavily. Even when I first got my IUD and on the heaviest day, I didn't fill up a super tampon in 30 minutes. More like 3-4 hours.

I was reading on wiki that a portion of the uterine lining is actually reabsorbed by the body. Not all of it comes out as menstruation.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I used to bleed so much in my early teens and had bad cramps, but now the physical symptoms aren't bad (I usually only have mild to moderate cramping for a day) and it only lasts 3-4 days. The mood swings, however, are a nightmare. I'm pretty certain I have PMDD and have had it since I hit puberty. This probably explains why I used to be such a crazy ***** towards my family members for 1 week out of every month when I was younger. Now I just isolate myself because I'm so irritable and don't want to lash out at anyone. I often spiral into this deep depression and lose any ounce of motivation I had and become totally apathetic.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

for the first few days I am ALWAYS tired. I can sleep for 12 hours. get up. pee. shower. and go back to sleep for 12 more hours. AND when I stand up or sit down my eyes fade to black for a few seconds. then there's the cramps, achy boobs, crying at the most ridiculous things.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Definitely the bloating, and the tiredness, and the cramps. Plus I get so damned irritable. Pretty much everything about a period is the worst thing about a period.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Flowerchild, you should definitely go to the doctor's and see what they can do for you.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Feeling gross, ruined clothes, being hot all the time, not being able to engage in certain activities, constantly feeling absolutely furious for no particular reason.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Cramps, tend to get ill, one time i go to the pool only to realize it i got it in the changing room..that's a totally foolish waste of entrance ticket and transport..lol. i guess it's lucky i don't get it while swimming..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

wrongnumber said:


> I turn into a psychotic b1tch and feel like punching everyone in the face.


Oh really?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

i dont have a period but i do hate it when people leave their used tampons in my toilet


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

The mood swings and increased depression/anxiety are the worst for me. Men are so lucky they don't have to deal with hormonal **** like that every month for years and years.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think men just have chronic PMS. All the testosterone makes them volatile.


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

Not having one at all, even after I've taken a crapload of herbs to bring it on. Not good when you want to have a child someday.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

The cramps. I don't care about the bleeding. It's annoying but I can take care of it easily. It just sucks that I have to worry about carrying painkillers with me everywhere because the first day always hurts like a mother.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautifully overcast said:


> Not having one at all, even after I've taken a crapload of herbs to bring it on. Not good when you want to have a child someday.


You've never had your period? Have you seen the gynecologist?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

FlowerChild13 said:


> Mine are awful...
> 
> How bad is it to be filling a super plus tampon in 30mins? I'm thinking I need to see the doctor but I'm really freaked out.. :/


when i was on birth control, it greatly reduced the amount of blood. now that i'm off of it, my periods are back to being very heavy (which has me considering going back on it. i stopped because id forget to take the pill the same time every day and thered be breakthrough bleeding) so maybe talking to a gyno about getting on birth control will help ease some of that?


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You've never had your period? Have you seen the gynecologist?


Oh, I probably need to reword that...I have them, but I only have about two a year naturally if I don't take the pill to bring them on. Sorry ops


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You've never had your period? Have you seen the gynecologist?


Oh, I probably need to reword that...I have them, but I only have about two a year naturally if I don't take the pill to bring them on...so it's almost like not having them at all. Sorry ops


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thankfully I haven't had a real period almost all year since I started the Depo shot. But when I did have it.... it was hell. I had the worst cramps. Sometimes they would leave me moaning and rolling around the bathroom floor as I tried to vomit. The cramps would get so intense I'd hurt all over and couldn't do anything but try to sleep. And even that was hard. I preferred sleeping in warmer temps and on a low surface. Bathroom floors kind of felt nice when I stopped moaning. 

The smell and look of blood is nasty too. I changed as quickly as I could.

The week leading to my period and a couple days after I hardly ate. The 1st and 2nd day of it I'd be in so much pain I'd only stomach toast at the end of the day- during night. There was nothing I even could think of eating the whole day. All I'd have is that one slice of toast.

It was rough for little 4' 10" me. Going on the Depo shot has been one of the best decisions ever. Only spot towards the end of my 3-month shot period and never get those terrible cramps. Ahhh... :yay


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Thankfully I haven't had a real period almost all year since I started the Depo shot. But when I did have it.... it was hell. I had the worst cramps. Sometimes they would leave me moaning and rolling around the bathroom floor as I tried to vomit. The cramps would get so intense I'd hurt all over and couldn't do anything but try to sleep. And even that was hard. I preferred sleeping in warmer temps and on a low surface. Bathroom floors kind of felt nice when I stopped moaning.
> 
> The smell and look of blood is nasty too. I changed as quickly as I could.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds horrible!


----------



## Princesskellie (Feb 6, 2014)

I really hate it when i have good underwear on and i get my period that day and my underwear gets ruined


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

stomach pain


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The tampon puts pressure on my bladder making me have to pee a lot.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The logistics around getting out of the shower.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Well for 1) it makes me feel gross 2) tummy cramps 3) food cravings for everything 4) I'm more emotional than I usually am.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm somewhat irregular so I'm not always sure when it'll strike and I don't keep track of it (like normal women) either. I hate feeling disgusting/bloated, the pains, the heightened sensitivity, etc.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate breakouts and how everybody seems to get 1000000x times more irritating :I


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> The logistics around getting out of the shower.


Lmao.. tell me about it .. you are so right.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Cramps, irritability, and bloating. Its not fun. At all.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

mdiada said:


> when i was on birth control, it greatly reduced the amount of blood. now that i'm off of it, my periods are back to being very heavy (which has me considering going back on it. i stopped because id forget to take the pill the same time every day and thered be breakthrough bleeding) so maybe talking to a gyno about getting on birth control will help ease some of that?


So does taking the pill at irregular times cause breakthrough bleeding? Because I dont take it at the same time every day, but its still been working for me the past 4 years, with the exception of getting early periods frequently. I guess thats can cause it then? I didnt know the pill was suppose to completely control your cycle.. because I get early periods while still on the pill all the time.

EDIT: oops.. just realized this is a really old post. Oh well.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ugh the last two days, the cramps have really gotten to me. Haven't been this bad in awhile.



KelsKels said:


> So does taking the pill at irregular times cause breakthrough bleeding? Because I dont take it at the same time every day, but its still been working for me the past 4 years, with the exception of getting early periods frequently. I guess thats can cause it then? I didnt know the pill was suppose to completely control your cycle.. because I get early periods while still on the pill all the time.
> 
> EDIT: oops.. just realized this is a really old post. Oh well.


I know this wasn't directed to me, but thought I'd share. The times I've taken a pill late or haven't been consistent with the time, it has caused breakthrough bleeding. Overall, it has regulated my periods though. Thankfully, it's no longer random and I usually know the day it'll start. Just out of curiosity, why don't you take it the same time every day?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

TryingMara said:


> Ugh the last two days, the cramps have really gotten to me. Haven't been this bad in awhile.
> 
> I know this wasn't directed to me, but thought I'd share. The times I've taken a pill late or haven't been consistent with the time, it has caused breakthrough bleeding. Overall, it has regulated my periods though. Thankfully, it's no longer random and I usually know the day it'll start. Just out of curiosity, why don't you take it the same time every day?


I just have a hard time taking it at the same hour every day because I get distracted. I always take it around 8-12 at night though, every night. In 4 years Ive never missed a pill and Ive never had a pregnancy scare but for some reason I find it really hard to always take it at the same hour. I guess it makes sense though as to why Im early a lot of the time.. before I took the pill I was always a week early.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

probably offline said:


> The logistics around getting out of the shower.


I just put my finger up there and get out some of the blood before I turn off the water. That usually gives you enough time.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

um everything?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

:twisted


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Oh Jesus I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread.


 I'm liking this thread.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> Oh Jesus I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread.


I came in out of stupid curiosity, yeah I'm that bored. Really nothing here I haven't heard or seen before from either of my ex-wives.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Too many things to count.

1) Can't wear tight pants because I'm not a tampon girl, the lining of the pad will show right through.

2) The week of menstrual cycle means the hormones are running at a low which is accompanied by MOOD SWING central. During the last 2 days of the week, I am bipolar MANIC CRAZY.

3) Nothing sexual. Well it's possible, but things just get to be a bloody mess! 

4)Needing to constantly check during the night if you're running on the sheets.

5) Cramps. obviously

6) Constantly worried that you smell of the odor when blood meets oxygen. 

7) Did I mention mood swings?

I am on the pill by the way and still experience all these things. It helps with regulation and cramps though a ton. I had to cut the dosage because higher isn't healthy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Too many things to count.
> 
> 1) Can't wear tight pants because I'm not a tampon girl, the lining of the pad will show right through.
> 
> ...


But on the bright side.......................................... :cig


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TryingMara said:


> Ugh the last two days, the cramps have really gotten to me. Haven't been this bad in awhile.
> 
> I know this wasn't directed to me, but thought I'd share. The times I've taken a pill late or haven't been consistent with the time, it has caused breakthrough bleeding. Overall, it has regulated my periods though. Thankfully, it's no longer random and I usually know the day it'll start. Just out of curiosity, why don't you take it the same time every day?


I experienced breakthrough bleeding for the first time this past month and it scared the sh** out of me. I've been on maybe 4 types of birth control pills and never had this happen before.

I wasn't even slacking that bad on taking the pill at a normal time :cry

The pill I'm on isn't as strong which is better for the long term but totally controls nothing. Might as well be taking empty pills.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> but on the bright side.......................................... :cig


guess you never had a girl bleed on your sheets before...


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

probably offline said:


> The logistics around getting out of the shower.


Getting in the shower is the big deal for me. I keep my underwear with a pad on it and that's the first thing I put on when I get out of the shower so the blood doesn't drip everywhere.

What I hate the most:


Cramps cramps cramps, I feel like someone is yanking my belly button from teh inside and slowly scraping the inside of my uterus with a knife.
When you're sitting down and you get up, you feel a waterfall in your vagina.
When you've been sleeping and you get up you feel a wet patch in your underwear and you know that you have stained your pants and possibly the sheets
When you get up after sleeping, blobs and blobs of blood can be felt coming out of your vagina that has been trying to all night.
Pooping at the same time as your period, it sucks to wipe poo and blood - feels icky. It feels like I'm spreading the blood around.
You can't sleep completely naked when you're on your period if you use pads.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg would you sleep with a woman who was on her period?

Are guys into that sort of thing?

It actually acts like a nice natural form of lubrication. (One of the pluses.)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

calichick said:


> tannasg would you sleep with a woman who was on her period?
> 
> Are guys into that sort of thing?
> 
> It actually acts like a nice natural form of lubrication. (One of the pluses.)


I know question was directed at tannasq but I have. Probably 5 or 6 times.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Most guys are okay with it. I did it many, many times with my exes.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TenYears said:


> I know question was directed at tannasq but I have. Probably 5 or 6 times.


'Endings' are best during a girl's menstrual cycle because there is an increase in blood circulation around the pelvic region which often creates the most incredible sensations 

If you didn't know.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

even though I've banged gf's on their period before I seriously feel dizzy after reading this last page of posts.uke


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

calichick said:


> 'Endings' are best during a girl's menstrual cycle because there is an increase in blood circulation around the pelvic region which often creates the most incredible sensations
> 
> If you didn't know.


Nope, didn't know that. Thanks, I'll keep that in mind lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> even though I've banged gf's on their period before I seriously feel dizzy after reading this last page of posts.uke


Ha ha, yeah, it used to bother me a lot. My ex knew it bothered me and so she started telling me all about it. In much, much greater detail than described here. She would laugh hysterically while I begged her to stfu. Eventually I just....got immune to it. She knew it didn't gross me out anymore so she stopped.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Pain


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

TenYears said:


> Ha ha, yeah, it used to bother me a lot. My ex knew it bothered me and so she started telling me all about it. In much, much greater detail than described here. She would laugh hysterically while I begged her to stfu. Eventually I just....got immune to it. She knew it didn't gross me out anymore so she stopped.


"begged her to stfu" :teeth that made me laugh. Been there done that as well. I have crohns disease and pretty much have been through some horrible shiat and seen stuff in hospitals that would make you want to pass out but the period stuff talked about in detail gets me every time. I'm still trying to recover from what I just read in this thread.:afr


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

My pets knowing I'm bleeding this week -_- oh yeah....... they know....... i just wonder if my fishes can tell.. i doubt it.. theyre stuck in that bowl in there own little world MUHAHAHA lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the worst cramps right now. It's like my uterus is waging WWIII.


Also pulling a tampon out is the wurrrst.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't like having to consciously remember to sleep on my back at night. 
I'm more comfortable on my side, but then the blood would get everywhere >_< (I wear pads; never got the hang of tampons) 
This also means no spontaneous naps :c 

Also, THE ACNE D:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Am I the only one that uses tampons while showering so I don't bleed all over the place? :um


My period kinda stops flowing out when I'm in the shower after a while :b

(that sounds like a smart idea though, I just never really got used to tampons >_<)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hush7 said:


> Am I the only one that uses tampons while showering so I don't bleed all over the place? :um
> 
> Period sex doesn't have to be messy. Instead menstrual cups work well.


I don't like how the string gets wet. It feels weird and then you have to throw it away and it's a waste.


----------



## X23 (Nov 26, 2013)

I hate the 2 weeks before it. My boobs feels all sore and heavy (I hate this so so much!) and my abdomen will get bloated so it is really annoying!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hush7 said:


> Am I the only one that uses tampons while showering so I don't bleed all over the place? :um
> 
> Period sex doesn't have to be messy. Instead menstrual cups work well.


I don't want the tampon getting wet. And I like to soap the vulva while I'm in the shower.

I cut off the string always though. I don't like piss getting on the string.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

cuppy said:


> I don't like having to consciously remember to sleep on my back at night.
> I'm more comfortable on my side, but then the blood would get everywhere >_< (I wear pads; never got the hang of tampons)
> This also means no spontaneous naps :c
> 
> Also, THE ACNE D:


Haha! This is me! Snapsies! I never wear tampons to bed...because of TSS - I might forget to take it out.
Day time is easier!


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

A few things I hate:

Not being able to have sex on the very heavy days because for some reason I always get mega turned on during my period...I blame the hormones!
Worrying about wearing light clothes...in case!
Bloating 
Extreme pain that sometimes makes me want to cry...not easy when at work.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

No sex.

And even worse, I hate it because it means I'm fertile.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

But really, I don't understand period sex. Just the thought is disgusting. If I was my boyfriend, I wouldn't want my dick covered in blood and bits of uterine lining, and I wouldn't want to see that either. I'm glad we both agree on how disgusting it is. Nothing should be coming out of there, especially blood or babies.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wash there in the shower when on the rag so a tampon would get in the way, plus I wouldn't think you could bleed enough for it to matter. What really bothers me is the bloating. And IDK if menstruation actually causes gas but I definitely fart more. I also haven't figured out how to pee without soaking my tampon string.

Oh, and also the fact that I become certifiable for the week prior. My hormones make me another person, honestly.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Draconess25 said:


> But really, I don't understand period sex. Just the thought is disgusting. If I was my boyfriend, I wouldn't want my dick covered in blood and bits of uterine lining, and I wouldn't want to see that either. I'm glad we both agree on how disgusting it is. Nothing should be coming out of there, especially blood or babies.


I think semen is way more gross than period blood.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread...

Why am I even here?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think semen is way more gross than period blood.


Yeah, I don't see the difference. I'm not embarrassed by my period considering pretty much every female under 50 has one. It's nbd to have sex while on it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like being on my period because of the blood. I like smelling it and getting it on my fingers. Too much info maybe. :3

I took progesterone back in September because my period stopped for awhile and I have to take it like 10 days every three months. I was supposed to take it last month but never did. A couple of days ago, it felt like I was on my period but no blood came out. :S Don't know what's going on. >_< I want it back.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

- Blood clots which don't want to go down the shower drain
- That feeling when a large blood clot comes out
- Laughing, sneezing, coughing, standing up 
- Blood on sheets and clothes and everywhere imaginable
- Even though I know my period is coming, it still can sneak up on me in explosive fashion
- Rectal pain


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I don't see the difference. I'm not embarrassed by my period considering pretty much every female under 50 has one. It's nbd to have sex while on it.


Anything involving the uterus is nasty. I'll put it that way. Hate my uterus, wish I didn't have one. But I'm fine with ovaries because they give me my sex drive. As far as I'm concerned, that's all genitals should be used for: sex. Not reproduction, not periods, not pregnany, not childbirth, just sex. I have severe tocophobia, which I think is part of my disgust of periods. At least semen doesn't have little bits and pieces of flesh. Or come from a uterus. No, I don't think I just have tocophobia, I think I have uterusphobia.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I definitely agree with you on the reproduction side. I would rather my system not be so desperate for a baby since it shudders out an egg once a month, but the uterus itself isn't a biggie. I've never heard of someone being so freaked out by uteruses (uterii? idk).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Barette said:


> I wash there in the shower when on the rag so a tampon would get in the way, plus I wouldn't think you could bleed enough for it to matter. What really bothers me is the bloating. And IDK if menstruation actually causes gas but I definitely fart more. I also haven't figured out how to pee without soaking my tampon string.
> 
> Oh, and also the fact that I become certifiable for the week prior. My hormones make me another person, honestly.


Yeah I fart a lot on my period. Somehow it relieves my cramps.


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cramps.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ummm...everything!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

such bad cramps right now

mind numbingly awful, not only feels like somebody is beating on my abdomen but also sends pain signals to the rest of my body that I am crouched down in pain stuffing painkillers in my face.

And I yell out loud, KICK in damnit, kick in!!! 20 to 25 minutes of intense pain before your nerves start slowly turning numb, ever so slowly.


I used to have such bad cramps when I was younger before I started on birth control pills.

I used to skip classes in 9th grade, they were so bad. I was often in fetal position on my bathroom floor, just blinking in the dust and hair particles on the tiles, crouched in pain on the phone with a family member, barely able to cough up a word. It feels like the world is slowly ending around you. I think this is before I used to take pain killers.


Pain killers are God's gift to women, when he handed us the ability to release eggs from our ovaries, he also placed an opiate in the other hand and said knock yourself out..


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Barette said:


> I definitely agree with you on the reproduction side. I would rather my system not be so desperate for a baby since it shudders out an egg once a month, but the uterus itself isn't a biggie. I've never heard of someone being so freaked out by uteruses (uterii? idk).


I dunno. I guess it's because that's all they're used for, reproduction. But semen doesn't gross me out at all. 
I just think it's kinda sad that this is a thread for COMPLAINING about periods, on a website where people have all kinds of phobias and disgusts, and people rip on the girl that thinks bloody sex is nasty. -.- Kind of a double-standard.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Given the choice, I'd have a hysterectomy. I just want it all gone. I don't want to deal with severe mood swings or birth control. Under no circumstance will I have children. Even if I wanted them I wouldn't have them because I'm not passing on my ****ty genes. 
I can deal with the physical stuff and my cramps are not unbearable. The severe bloating does suck though and I've gained up to 8 pounds before (while trying to eat as little sodium as possible) The changes in hormone levels seem to severely effect my mood and personality. I'm like Jekyll and Hyde and I don't like the kind of person I turn into 1-2 weeks before my period. I have all these intrusive disturbing thoughts, paranoia and extreme depression and irritability. I purposely avoid my family members because little trivial things will annoy me immensely. I don't want to end up saying or doing something that I regret later.


----------



## Draconess25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Meli24R said:


> Given the choice, I'd have a hysterectomy. I just want it all gone. I don't want to deal with severe mood swings or birth control. Under no circumstance will I have children. Even if I wanted them I wouldn't have them because I'm not passing on my ****ty genes.
> I can deal with the physical stuff and my cramps are not unbearable. The severe bloating does suck though and I've gained up to 8 pounds before (while trying to eat as little sodium as possible) The changes in hormone levels seem to severely effect my mood and personality. I'm like Jekyll and Hyde and I don't like the kind of person I turn into 1-2 weeks before my period. I have all these intrusive disturbing thoughts, paranoia and extreme depression and irritability. I purposely avoid my family members because little trivial things will annoy me immensely. I don't want to end up saying or doing something that I regret later.


If I ever wanted kids, I'd just adopt. My disgust with pregnancy and childbirth is strong it offends people. But I wouldn't get a hysterectomy, because I don't want some *******s in white coats prodding around in my insides, and I don't wanna deal with early menopause. Weight gain, sagging tits, no libido, dry vag, hotflashes, and facial hair? xD No thanks. Half of those are the same symptoms as pregnany.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

It's messy, it smells, it makes me feel gross, the cramps on the first day are so uncomfortable, the muscles in my legs feel like they are disintegrating, and sometimes I get really *ahem*.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Draconess25 said:


> I dunno. I guess it's because that's all they're used for, reproduction. But semen doesn't gross me out at all.
> 
> I just think it's kinda sad that this is a thread for COMPLAINING about periods, on a website where people have all kinds of phobias and disgusts, and people rip on the girl that thinks bloody sex is nasty. -.- Kind of a double-standard.


? I don't see where anybody ripped... just shared their opinion which happened to differ...


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Feeling dirty and I always break out during the time of my period.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Everything?


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I have debilitating cramps. All I want to do is lay in bed for the first 3 days. :,(


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't like feeling extra sleepy


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

h00dz said:


> This thread...
> 
> Why am I even here?


Ha ha! I've been married twice. This stuff doesn't bother me. But for you, you opened up Pandora's box.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Feeling so lethargic, my mood swings, the agonizing pain for the first two days, and so many pairs of ruined undies. Ugh...


----------



## lawen (Feb 16, 2014)

i hate everything about periods, its disgusting.
i would give up the ability to have children without hesitation if it meant i would never get periods again


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I don't want the tampon getting wet. And I like to soap the vulva while I'm in the shower.
> 
> *I cut off the string always though. * I don't like piss getting on the string.


Tried this and love it.

On another note, I also get extremely horny when perioding - at least after the cramps subside.  So inconvenient.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

When you get out of bed in the morning after a long nice sleep and all you feel is blood leaking out of your vagina, makes me cringe.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I don't mind the blood as I have relatively small periods. I almost find it fun because I get to use my reusable pads >w< I just hate the fact that it makes me sick. I get really bad cramps and bloating ;_; it's the worst.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol.. mine always comes early or late. Once it came early and I was wearing new underwear and had just washed my sheets, woke up in the morning with blood on both. The first few days it's so heavy, the first day I have to replace the tampons like every 30mins. When I was younger it used to feel like someone had stuck a knife in there and was twisting it around.. thankfully that's pretty rare now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ev29 said:


> Lol.. mine always comes early or late. Once it came early and I was wearing new underwear and had just washed my sheets, woke up in the morning with blood on both. The first few days it's so heavy, the first day I have to replace the tampons like every 30mins. When I was younger it used to feel like someone had stuck a knife in there and was twisting it around.. thankfully that's pretty rare now.


Every 30 minutes? Eegads!! Tampons alway last at least 3 hours for me, usually 5-7 hours.


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Every 30 minutes? Eegads!! Tampons alway last at least 3 hours for me, usually 5-7 hours.


Lol yeah well on the first day it starts off every 30 mins with super tampons, then it gets longer so the next few days maybe 2-3 hours, it depends. By the end of it I could leave one in all day it's so light.

My mum used to have really heavy periods too apparently its a sign of ovarian cysts and she had to have a hysterectomy a couple of years ago because of a ruptured cyst and infections or something... soo I look forward to that stage of my life haha


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

FalseHope said:


> Does anyone else get a lot of leg pain/cramps when on your period? My legs usually hurt pretty bad on the first couple days of my period. The pain is focused in the inner part of my thighs, but also goes all the way down to my calf muscles at times. Also, my lower back always aches before and after my period. I've had a particularly rough day with cramps but fortunately have been able to just lay around. Ibuprofen helps quite a bit.


When I'm cramping I will sometimes get pain down one leg all the way to my toes. It's so odd and it hurts!!


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> - Blood clots which don't want to go down the shower drain
> - That feeling when a large blood clot comes out
> - Laughing, sneezing, coughing, standing up
> - Blood on sheets and clothes and everywhere imaginable
> ...


Yeah, those large pieces of tissue are the worst when they're about to come out, they really hurt. Sometimes I just pull them out in the bath.

My mother never let us wear tampons when we were kids, which really sucked, so I was always getting blood everywhere because even pads that have wings move around. And I always get super tired, and have to take naps all the time. I hate that I have to so many pills for the pain, too.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

Pretty much the whole thing, but if I had to narrow it down. I'd say the fact that my hormones go all out of wake, I have really bad cramps for the first two days, and like others have said it's hard to tell when it's over. I tend to just wear the pads for a whole week even if I think it's stopped already :/ cause sure enough there will be that after junk if I stop wearing them short of seven full days... is annoying.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Contrary to what many believe, we live in a period of health and prosperity. At least in the developed world when compared to past periods. What a time to be alive! But if I had to choose one thing, it'd be public transport.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

I personally preferred the 14th to 15th century period. It felt like there was less individuality, and —in my case less confinement— more unity. You were given goals, and there was basically far more stimuli for your brain to get caught up in the woes of mental health. Just my two cents.

I hate the period of time though where you can't resist letting out a giant fart in a public washroom, and there's people present. It's horrid.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Just feeling ****ty and tired overall. I don't even mind the blood anymore (I almost never have a heavy flow or anything). I hate how it sucks the life out of my body.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Freiheit said:


> Just feeling ****ty and tired overall. I don't even mind the blood anymore (I almost never have a heavy flow or anything). *I hate how it sucks the life out of my body*.


^This is exactly how I feel. It's not just fatigue, you feel as if every ounce of energy has been zapped from your body. I feel as though I have just about every negative symptom people associate with periods, but I've found that one to be the worst. At the moment..the cramps, headache and feeling cold are not fun.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

I really feel bad when i am in the my period time, 
Actually lots of bleeding on my period time , so i feel uncomfortable to go outside


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

This is easy: coming out of the shower, yeah...


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

the first day is the worst o.0 bad cramps and so tired I am like a zombie/on auto-pilot.
Let's see, I hate 
sore boobs, 
having to change my pad, 
carrying pads, 
back ache...
having to take an extra bag in my bag to carry pads,


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

FalseHope said:


> Does anyone else get a lot of leg pain/cramps when on your period? My legs usually hurt pretty bad on the first couple days of my period. The pain is focused in the inner part of my thighs, but also goes all the way down to my calf muscles at times. Also, my lower back always aches before and after my period. I've had a particularly rough day with cramps but fortunately have been able to just lay around. Ibuprofen helps quite a bit.


back pain as well. not so much legs that I've noticed. But back, ugh, you bet.


----------



## mavis1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cramps. And feeling like I want to die.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you feel tired you can eat the blood clots for extra energy/protein.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

General cramps and ruined underwear.


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

I hate it when I get it in the middle of the week. I just overall hate getting my period especially because pads get really annoying when you're at the gym.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just about everything, but the thing that first came to mind is not being able to wear white or light coloured pants/shorts/skirts/dresses.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Nothing at all. It always allows me to finish my sentences.


----------

